# The incredible Banana



## basskiller (Apr 16, 2013)

*The incredible Banana *

"some amazing tidbits of info I never knew about the banana" - basskiller

Bananas contain three natural sugars - sucrose, fructose and glucose combined with fiber. A banana gives an instant, sustained and substantial boost of energy.

Research has proven that just two bananas provide enough energy for a strenuous 90-minute workout. No wonder the banana is the number one fruit with the world's leading athletes.

But energy isn't the only way a banana can help us keep fit. It can also help overcome or prevent a substantial number of illnesses and conditions, making it a must to add to our daily diet.

*DEPRESSION:*
According to a recent survey undertaken by MIND amongst people suffering from depression, many felt much better after eating a banana. This is because bananas contain tryptophan, a type of protein that the body converts into serotonin, known to make you relax, improve your mood and generally make you feel happier.

*PMS:*
Forget the pills - eat a banana. The vitamin B6 it contains regulates blood glucose levels, which can affect your mood.

*ANEMIA:*
High in iron, bananas can stimulate the production of hemoglobin in the blood and so helps in cases of anemia.

*BLOOD PRESSURE:*
This unique tropical fruit is extremely high in potassium yet low in salt, making it perfect to beat blood pressure So much so, the US Food and Drug Administration has just allowed the banana industry to make official claims for the fruit's ability to reduce the risk of blood pressure and stroke.

*BRAIN POWER:*
200 students at a Twickenham school ( England ) were helped through their exams this year by eating bananas at breakfast, break, and lunch in a bid to boost their brain power. Research has shown that the potassium-packed fruit can assist learning by making pupils more alert.

*CONSTIPATION:*
High in fiber, including bananas in the diet can help restore normal bowel action, helping to overcome the problem without resorting to laxatives.

*HANGOVERS*:
One of the quickest ways of curing a hangover is to make a banana milkshake, sweetened with honey. The banana calms the stomach and, with the help of the honey, builds up depleted blood sugar levels, while the milk soothes and re-hydrates your system.

*HEARTBURN:*
Bananas have a natural antacid effect in the body, so if you suffer from heartburn, try eating a banana for soothing relief.

*MORNING SICKNESS:*
Snacking on bananas between meals helps to keep blood sugar levels up and avoid morning sickness.

*MOSQUITO BITES:*
Before reaching for the insect bite cream, try rubbing the affected area with the inside of a banana skin. Many people find it amazingly successful at reducing swelling and irritation.

*NERVES:*
Bananas are high in B vitamins that help calm the nervous system..

Overweight and at work? Studies at the Institute of Psychology in Austria found pressure at work leads to gorging on comfort food like chocolate and chips. Looking at 5,000 hospital patients, researchers found the most obese were more likely to be in high-pressure jobs. The report concluded that, to avoid panic-induced food cravings, we need to control our blood sugar levels by snacking on high carbohydrate foods every two hours to keep levels steady.

*ULCERS:*
The banana is used as the dietary food against intestinal disorders because of its soft texture and smoothness. It is the only raw fruit that can be eaten without distress in over-chroniclercases. It also neutralizes over-acidity and reduces irritation by coating the lining of the stomach.

*TEMPERATURE CONTROL:*
Many other cultures see bananas as a 'cooling' fruit that can lower both the physical and emotional temperature of expectant mothers. In Thailand , for example, pregnant women eat bananas to ensure their baby is born with a cool temperature.

So, a banana really is a natural remedy for many ills. When you compare it to an apple, it has FOUR TIMES the protein, TWICE the carbohydrate, THREE TIMES the phosphorus, five times the vitamin A and iron, and twice the other vitamins and minerals.. It is also rich in potassium and is one of the best value foods around So maybe its time to change that well-known phrase so that we say, 'A BANANA a day keeps the doctor away!' 
 author??


----------



## striffe (Apr 16, 2013)

Interesting. Ive had trouble with acid reflux lately. Never had it before in my life. Im in my 40's. Anyway, I thought it was the bananas ive been eating. Guess not. Thanks Bass


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 17, 2013)

Greener bananas give me serious heartburn so they gotta be yellow..also if.u peel from end opposite the stem u don't get stringy things. Watch a monkey.gorilla , or a Sasquatch they do it that way every time..more ripe the more potassium .(I think)..


----------



## FordFan (Apr 17, 2013)

Hmm good info. Never tried peeling opposite from stem


----------



## Cerberus777 (Apr 17, 2013)

Once a banana has black spots... It is one of the best anti cancer foods!


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Greener bananas give me serious heartburn so they gotta be yellow..also if.u peel from end opposite the stem u don't get stringy things. Watch a monkey.gorilla , or a Sasquatch they do it that way every time..more ripe the more potassium .(I think)..



Believe it or not, there are names for the two methods of peeling a banana...the overhand method and the monkey method.  Can't remember how the hell I know that though. BTW, IB..I thought Sasquatches only ate beef jerky.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't forget the reach around peel Chris..thats when one banana and two female yettys fight over it..


----------



## Marshall (Apr 18, 2013)

I use to have a college professor that talked about banana's being the perfect food every class ! It was world history, so it wasn't related to curriculum, but for some reason he'd always mention that a banana was the perfect food every f'ing day. 

It was kind of funny/comical after a certain point.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 3, 2013)

basskiller said:


> *The incredible Banana *
> 
> "some amazing tidbits of info I never knew about the banana" - basskiller
> 
> ...



i heard that a banana is good also as pre/post workout... i used to eat one after my workout, i`m wondering if a banana post workout is the best thing or is it better to use vitargo?


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think a banana is fine pre or post workout.  My wife eats one each time she finishes her workout.


----------



## BIG D (Jun 11, 2013)

bananas are great, thanks for the read!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 11, 2013)

Excellent read thanks for sharing


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 13, 2013)

Just had one.  Thanks!


----------



## GastrocGuy (Jun 15, 2013)

To keep them fresh longer, use Saran Wrap to cover the stems

http://lifehacker.com/5967424/keep-...g-them-and-wrapping-the-stems-in-plastic-wrap


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 22, 2013)

Acton said:


> Well,Banana diet so good for keep good fitness and health because
> it give us good energy and strength.I agree with your reviews banana
> has around 100 calories.It is the best source for build the muscles and
> weight gain....



Where's a mod spammers acton=spam


----------

